# Violet and Moby @#@# Harvest pics...



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is some pics of my first harvest of the moby **** plant and violet my bag seed...violet is blowing me away and moby looks good too. I havent smoked them yet except for the scissor hash which was awesome! Thanks for stopping by people.  violet in first pics moby to follow.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

moby buds


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

hubby being funny..in the third pic he is uh...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm so proud for you 2dogs.
Either hubby has little hands or that's one big ummm uhhh cola:hubba: .
xox
OHC

PS: I'm doin' my first bit of chopping tonight as well. eeek.:holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

u know he does have small hands...which is funny because he is a big guy...and he wears size 11 shoes...he has small teeth too..lol...but the cola is pretty big...very heavy.  good luck what are you chopping tonight? I just found nanners in my nl 5...isnt that peachy...she may be getting chopped early..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2010)

I chopped off the tallest cola on the WW. I got my scopes today and trichs on the main colas were at 20%ish (best guess). Anyway doing a crash course in a quick dry / trim. I think I'll see where this buzz fits in before I cut any more because she is just 8 weeks today. I get the impression from your post that you are also going to cut in phases? Looking forward to hearing more....

Sorry about the nanners - I KNOW you cleaned that place head to toe. SO Sorry !  
xox
OHC


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

it was genetic...I am sure...her mother was the original hermie..none of the other plants have nanners..so I guess that is good news..I just took her main colas..if I dont like the smoke the club will want it because of the pretty color so Im not worried too much...I have one of her small buds quick drying under a light bulb..


----------



## Alistair (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice buds, 2Dog.  The violet sure looks nice.  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

aww alistair ur post is so sweet....  I am going to post some nl harvest pics next...


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats 2dog! Your voilet and moby look awsome! Your gonna enjoy the moby! Voilet looks so tasty! Congats again!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

thank you chefy! glad to see on and read your cheerful posts!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

nl 5 trimmed ready to hang.. taken early due to seeing nanners.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoa! Love the colors! Sucks about the nanners. God job 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

nl before chop..I still have more to go..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

nl


----------



## BBFan (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing 2dog!  Sorry 'bout the nanners, but she sure looks pretty.

I bet you and hubby got some stiff hands today after all that trimming!


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 7, 2010)

Very luscious, Good work.
 Oh and your nails look nice.


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 7, 2010)

2dog always has the nice nails

nice buds too


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

NICE!!!!  that sucks about the NL, it was a pretty plant...hopefully it was mayure enough to still be a decent smoke.  The others look awesome!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

lol BB he didnt chop anything..my hands are fine..strong hands I guess...she is the most beautiful plant and bud I have ever seen..I quick dried a bud last night..the colors are amazing..!!!!! soooo sad. thanks for coming by everyone she is entered in BPTOM if you want to vote for her..my nails are chipping after ll that honey thanks for the compliment tho..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like this is the season for purple buds lol...is that normal for that strain ?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no idea...I think so it has been purple from the beginning my movy isnt..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

moby **** dried under the 40 watt light bulb..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this...and 2dog I am green with envy..looks like some awesome buddage.  Smoke 1 for me.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

I will...but id rather smoke one with ya!


----------



## BBFan (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey 2dog!

Nice job- looks loaded with trichs!

What do you mean by "dried under the 40 watt light bulb"?


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks waaaay better than mine did 2dog! Congrats.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey 2dog!
> 
> Nice job- looks loaded with trichs!
> 
> What do you mean by "dried under the 40 watt light bulb"?


 
I have a light with a 40 watt bulb with a bendy neck so I just place the bud under the bulb lit up and it dries it..I turn it a few times when its big like this one..takes 1-6 hours depending on the bud...works great and doesnt degrade the plant.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Looks waaaay better than mine did 2dog! Congrats.


 

thanks chef!  I still have half of it going to see before I chop the rest... I would def grow her again would be great for outside because the odor isnt too strong.


----------



## warfish (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice 2Dog!  Thats very exciting    Your girls came out beautiful!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks war but most of them still have a ways to go..cannot wait til they are all chopped and drying...


----------



## HATCH (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking Good In The Neighborhood, Congrat's On Some Dank-A$$ Herb, & Happy Smoke'nn..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks hatch I am enjoying her right now!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 11, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I have a light with a 40 watt bulb with a bendy neck so I just place the bud under the bulb lit up and it dries it..I turn it a few times when its big like this one..takes 1-6 hours depending on the bud...works great and doesnt degrade the plant.


 
How does it not degrade the plant??   

I always thought once chopped light is your enemy???  Am i wrong??


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

it is a very short time..maybe it does degrade it a bit but it doesnt burn off the thc like the oven or micro does..I have tried it all lol...I like the light best...the small airy nugs take only about 30 minutes then pop into a jar. I figure most buds get more likght just being trimmed.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 11, 2010)

JAAM is right 2dog-

From Clarke's "Marijuana Botany"



> However, light and heat also destroy THC. In a drug strain, a bio-synthetic rate must be maintained such that substantially more THC is produced than is broken down



You cheating yourself by using a light to dry your samples.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

I want a quick smoke boys.... this works great.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 12, 2010)

How about a compromise? Wrap loosely in a single layer of brown paper =less light gets to the buds and the paper helps move moisture.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

it is not a big deal only about .5% of my bud gets dried this way..which is conventient for me. the rest is hung and dried in a dark area...


----------



## 420benny (Feb 12, 2010)

I get it. You have patience, but not enough when you just have to sample the goods. lmao. I do feel better now. There is no reason to rush the drying and curing after growing it right.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

well I am honored/cheered that you all are concerned about me getting the best smoke possible..brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 5, 2010)

how did i miss this?  beautiful buds 2dog. Loola


----------



## 420benny (Mar 5, 2010)

Howdy 2dog! benny fell off the seed boycott train today. Just had to get the freebies from TGA at the tude. How long did you make it, girl? lol


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 5, 2010)

Very Nice 2dogs!!! Im jelous!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy 2dog! benny fell off the seed boycott train today. Just had to get the freebies from TGA at the tude. How long did you make it, girl? lol


 

about 2 weeks since I got my last seeds..Im so bad.........:holysheep:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 5, 2010)

*hey 2dog your moby looks awsome.. i like.. alot..
i actually i am starting up some moby and was wondering how long she took to flower?? if i remember corectly you said your LA women took forever..?
thanx 2dog and once again. looking good..
LH*


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

moby took 8 weeks..she is an awesome strain


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

Ima put it on my list!  You're quite a girl!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

:heart: :smoke1: :aok: awwww art I really reccomend her art plus the seeds arent expensive very reasonable..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 5, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> moby took 8 weeks..she is an awesome strain


 
*AWSOME 2dog.. thats what i wanted to hear.. lol.. she looks awsome..*
*num num nummy..*
*LH*


----------

